# Stanford Hall, 3rd May 2015



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As every year, this big event is organised by Leicestershire & Warwickshire VW Owners Club who extend their 
*Invitation to all TT Forum members*.

If you've never been now is the time to put your name forward to one of the very best shows in the country at magnificent Stanford Hall and grounds










There will be car displays galore in the most plesant surroundings










As every year you'll find the autojumble, Concours d'elegance (give Yellow a chase for elbow grease) tasty food and trade stands galore. It truly is a show not to be missed! So put it in your diary now 
I have asked for 20 stand passes but it's easy to go up in numbers.

The Satnav post code for Stanford Hall is: LE17 6DH.

*If you like a stand pass to display your TT and join me on Sunday, 3rd May 2015, please put your name down here*:

Dani - A3DFU
Martin - Bartsimpsonhead
John - John-H
Jamie - Jamie-V6
Cherie
Diarmuid - clewb
******
Dave&Tess - DAVECOV
Dice22
1wheelonly - Lea
richardaudi0 - Richard
KIFOO - Kevin
Wak - Waheed
Templar - Jason
Serendipitous - Dave
DXN - Andy

*All,
If you haven't PM'd me your full name and address yet, please do so soonest so I can post the stand pass out to you.
I will also need your car reg. All via PM please as we don't want those details on public view.
Thank you *


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Dani

Please put my name down, don't think I've ever been to Stanford Hall before :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoTTy John said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Please put my name down, don't think I've ever been to Stanford Hall before :?:


Shame on you John [smiley=bigcry.gif]

You're now added to the TT Stand


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> ScoTTy John said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani
> ...


Hi Dani

Like John, I haven't been there either, so please add my name provisionally. There's just a possibility that Joyce might come along as well!  Or should that be 

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ScoTTy John said:
> ...


Hi Viv,

Your added.
Joyce will love it! If nothing else then the hall


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani

Thanks for that. 

It could also be a family history weekend as Joyce's family hails from Leicestershire.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> ...


I'll bring the cake Viv; oh and the champs


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

im up for this


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Can i come along ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Candyturbo and blz you're both on the list


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Bit of a way off (next May) but please put me down.

Never been before, but then never realised it was fairly close, and mates with Dubs often go.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good show Martin  
In my mind Stanford Hall is easily one of the best shows there is.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a gentle reminder that the thread for the TTOC stand is here:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=742521

Also to remember is that reduced entry to major events is a membership benefit and is open to all Club members attending the specific event, either participating on the Club stand or via general admission. Members wishing to be part of any other club or forum stand are not eligible for this offer and need to contact the respective stand organisers for any passes or discounted tickets if available.

If you've paid for membership then make sure you are taking full advantage of one of the best Club benefits.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nem said:


> Just a gentle reminder that the thread for the TTOC stand is here:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=742521
> 
> ...


Ahh, I never saw that linked post - quickly added after the TTF post so they didn't steal a lead eh 

Though I'm slightly disappointed with the _'if you're a club member you can only get a discounted ticket if you come play ball with us'_ attitude.
Surely a member should be able to take advantage of membership benefits, and decide where they want to park irrespective of with whom or where that is? Otherwise what's the point of being a member if you're going to withhold benefits? It should be up to the person to decide.

And will a ticket from the OC form part of a _'buy specific tickets from us - win a *insert prize* comp' _again?
Who won the GoPro Hero3 camera for the last lot? I've not seen any announcement, and it's been three weeks since ADI - surely you've worked out who went to the three events from the ticket sales and made a draw by now? 
Hopefully there was an actual prize and it wasn't just a marketing ploy? And that committee members were exempt from winning it? That would be every such bad form&#8230; (promising a prize and then keeping it)

[/rant] Sorry Dani - hopefully this'll get back on track.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The point of the discount being offered is to improve the club image and awareness by encouraging members to be part of club stands and in return they gain the benefit of reduced entry. If the member is not part of the club stand this discount is really not applicable, but trying to be as inclusive as we can is also covers members just coming along to the event not already catered for on other stands.

The winner of the 2014 events competition is already decided and a presentation will be made at APS next weekend.  It was down to about 4 people who qualified, was 10 with the committee included.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> hopefully this'll get back on track.


Lets hope so Martin


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Nick for the link For the *TTOC Stand for members to join*.
It really was a great show and stand last year.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=742521


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Danni,
Can you put my name down please.
I think I may buy my ticket through the TTOC for the discount and decide on the day where I'm going to park.. :wink: 
Very kind of Nick to point this benefit out as I would have missed it otherwise.
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Good luck with that steve.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Hi Dani,
> Can you put my name down please.


Gladly Steve.
What's a couple of quid if you can enjoy the company of trusted friends


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nem said:


> Good luck with that steve.


Thanks very much for pointing the benefit out for being a TTOC member..this could work out quite well.
Steve (TTOC & TTF member for the last 4 years)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't forget to add me on the TT Forum stand Dani. Thanks


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nem said:


> The point of the discount being offered is to improve the club image and awareness by encouraging members to be part of club stands and in return they gain the benefit of reduced entry. If the member is not part of the club stand this discount is really not applicable, but trying to be as inclusive as we can is also covers members just coming along to the event not already catered for on other stands.


That doesn't seem fare - I've paid my membership money, bought a ticket - I should be able to park wherever I choose.
I hope in future you'll be adding that to all event descriptions so's people know? Otherwise I might just have to add it to threads - for the benefit of members.



Nem said:


> The winner of the 2014 events competition is already decided and a presentation will be made at APS next weekend.  It was down to about 4 people who qualified, was 10 with the committee included.


Only FOUR regular members went to ALL THREE events?!? Blimey, that promotion went well! 
Just confirms my suspicion you should have held EvenTT further South - like at Gaydon. Or Billing. Or anywhere south of Beamish. The greater majority of OC members are in the South afterall.

Hummm... Steve, I *might* have to add my name to the TTOC stand list then - since I'm entitled to the discount if I park there.
Though hopefully on the day my sense of direction doesn't fail me and I end up in the general parking section or wherever


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think the TTOC is using a work around to indirectly/directly advertising one of the 4 special TTOC events, which goes against the spirit of the agreed format that the TTOC special events are advertised on the TTOC members only forum.

Even more of a pity that the TTOC is using a TTF event post to muddy the waters..pity
Steve


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

True - hijacking TT Forum threads when they should be advertising in our own TTOC section does seem like a desperate and unfair measure on the TT Forum's efforts to promote their own presence at events.

Though as our own http://www.ttoc.co.uk/ forum is a *closed* forum not viewable to the wider general public, and the TTOC-only events section it tucked away in the TT Forum's 'TTOC' page, I guess they're getting desperate to promote our TTOC-only events.

I feel slightly ashamed they're doing it on my behalf&#8230;


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well cancel your membership then.

Nobody can see what's going off here, our events being shoved away where nobody looks.

Pathetic.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

But what's the point of advertising member only events on the general forum?



Nem said:


> Well cancel your membership then.
> 
> Nobody can see what's going off here, our events being shoved away where nobody looks.
> 
> Pathetic.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Isn't it about time you "tidied up" this thread, doesn't really matter what I say does it when our own members are taking the p***.

Mod edit: Please do not use foul language outside of the flame room.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Any more trolling or personal attacks aimed at damaging members reputations will not be tolerated. The posts have been removed. You have been warned.

There is an agreed format for event promotion following the TTOC decision not to allow forum members on TTOC stands any more. Please stick to it.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=742521

This thread is solely for discussion and promotion of a TTF event open to all forum members.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

John-H said:


> This thread is solely for discussion and promotion of a TTF event open to all forum members.


No worries John but you've missed some comments that are not solely about a TTF event open to all members. :-|


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Im confused ??


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is an idea.

Why don't the TTOC stay off this forum and stick to their own forum and the TTF members only post on here, then there can be no more of this childish bickering or if you don't like the idea then you must like the bickering?

Cherie and i will be at Stanford Hall. As Dani says it is one of the best shows of the VW calendar.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Don't forget to add me on the TT Forum stand Dani. Thanks


You're added


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

blz-8027 said:


> Im confused ??


Please don't be. It's all good and you'll certainly have your deserved and reserved place on one of the best shows there is.
As I said in my original post, anyone one here is welcome on our stand


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Shane for letting me know


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, Can you add me to the list pleaseeee


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Hi, Can you add me to the list pleaseeee


Of course Jamie. You're now on the list


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Is there any chance I can get any more details as I'd be very interested! Cheers Jacob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

JacobDuBois said:


> Is there any chance I can get any more details as I'd be very interested! Cheers Jacob


Certainly Jacob. What is it you'd like to know?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Cost? What the day entails? Am I welcome? I'd like to get to know the TT community better


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Drive in.
Clean car
Enjoy other tiTTies and chat to enthusiasts
Look at other cars
More chatting
Food available
Look in the big house
More chatting and looking around
Leave with a smile on your face knowing you've made some new friends.

Think that just about covers it bud.
Steve


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's the 2014 show website - http://www.stanfordhallvw.com/

Sadly the website has lots of pre-event details, but not much post event pics. 

It's generally for VW group cars, so big on bugs and campers.

All welcome.

*EDIT: *Found this album on FB from the VW Club that organises it - it's from 2013 as that album had lots of pics in it, but other year albums can be seen.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 528&type=3
Good spread of cars, and being a Bug/Van show lots of interesting builds. Think I even see my mates '52 Zwitter in one of the ariel shots.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Jacob,
I think Steve aka V6RUL has summed it up nicely but I can put it in some more words if you want 

Firstly, of course you are welcome and we'll be looking forward to have you on the TTF stand 
It is as Steve said a great opportunity to meet other car enthusiasts.

Stand passes are free and all you will need to pay for is the normal entry to Stanford Hall and Grounds. In the past this was £8 per person but I won't know next year's price until closer to the time. When I have that detail, I'll post it on here.

The grounds will open from 8am for setting up and from 9am for anyone else. For safety reasons, the organisers usually ask that there'll be no car movements between 11am and 4pm.
Going by past experience, there will be something like 15 to 20 car stands (clubs), a huge area for the Concourse for roughly 20 odd show cars all lovingly tended to to "steal" the gold award along with as many auto jumble stands and, again, as many traders. 
Food wise you'll find anything from a butty van to Mexican grills, ice creams and tea, coffee or beer.
Beginning of the new year I'll be looking into booking some accommodation nearby for anyone wanting to make a weekend of it.

So there is plenty to do and see but perhaps the nicest aspect of the day is to meet "old" friends; or as it may be in your case, to make new friends 

If there is anything else you'd like to know, just ask.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Ah sounds great. Put me down then it's roughly a 3 hour drive from me so I may make a weekend out of it aswell! I look forward to it!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

JacobDuBois said:


> Ah sounds great. Put me down then it's roughly a 3 hour drive from me so I may make a weekend out of it aswell! I look forward to it!


Excellent Jacob.

I've now put you on the list of attendees and I'm looking forward to meeting you 

All,

Closer to the time I'll need your addresses (I have some but not all) for me to send your stand pass out but I'll send a reminder in due time.


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Can you put me down too Please 
Regards
Tone


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttpos said:


> Hi Can you put me down too Please
> Regards
> Tone


Certainly Tone. You're on the list


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Stick me down as a definite maybe. 

I'm an old hand at car shows, but I've not been to a VW/VAG show before, it'll make a nice change from seeing the same sea of Focus and Fiesta STs...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cherie said:


> Stick me down as a definite maybe.


You're stuck down, Cherie


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Interested Dani, Are you/ye going down and up on the day?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> Interested Dani, Are you/ye going down and up on the day?


I usually do/did in the past but with us having to set up I may go over on the Saturday to set up early on Sunday. That way all will be done and dusted so to speak for TT-ers to turn up early


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Dani,

I am very interested in this and wondered if I could join you all for the event on the TT stand?

I drive a 2004 V6 in Maturis blue which is currently standard (hopefully may be a little different by the time this event comes around) Would I be able to join in on this?

If so can you please put my name down as I am very interested. Probably be coming up even if I cant get on the stand.

Cheers, Tomm


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > Interested Dani, Are you/ye going down and up on the day?
> ...


sounds good Dani. Can you stick me down? Convoy? Can I pay you for the entry and camping or do we pay on arrival? Is there some where we can clean down the cars again when we get there?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tomm said:


> Hey Dani,
> 
> I am very interested in this and wondered if I could join you all for the event on the TT stand?
> 
> ...


Hi Tomm,

you are most certainly very welcome to join the TTF stand and you are now on the list. I'm looking forward to meeting you on the day 



clewb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > clewb said:
> ...


Excellent Diarmuid. You are now on the list as well 

Defo 'yes' to you being able to clean your car - there is running water in the court yard near the hall. Also a 'yes' to cruising over in convoy.
As for camping, with my being an OAP who only moves with the help of a zimmer frame ...... I must admit that I like my creature comforts so I would be staying in a B&B near by  
I will look into this for interested peeps in March before I'm off to the continent and post a link here


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Zimmer frame indeed :roll: Don't let her fool you into a false sense of senility. Dani runs rings round most people :lol: at least four :wink:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

John-H said:


> Zimmer frame indeed :roll: Don't let her fool you into a false sense of senility. Dani runs rings round most people :lol: at least four :wink:


haha yes! comes with the sports training territory I think. Keeps you young. Ran 10miles in 1hr 24mins 53s today in Rhyl and came 12th in my category! Well pleased :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a really good time  I used to run round Sefton Park in Liverpool in 17/18 minutes once a week or so regularly - that was 2.4 miles. That's not much faster than your pace for 10 miles so I'm impressed.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

John-H said:


> That's a really good time  I used to run round Sefton Park in Liverpool in 17/18 minutes once a week or so regularly - that was 2.4 miles. That's not much faster than your pace for 10 miles so I'm impressed.


Thanks John. Yes I regularly ran around Sefton as well while I was a student in Liverpool. Very scenic for the middle of the city.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmer frame indeed :roll: Don't let her fool you into a false sense of senility. Dani runs rings round most people :lol: at least four :wink:
> ...


Brilliant Diarmuid. Well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Rainer and I went into the Pennines today as we both love the snow 

We hiked for almost four hours up various peaks in what can only be described as blizzard conditions; the snow and wind/storm in the face was pretty bracing to say the least. We also got stuck in the car on an extremely steep incline and even 'snow socks' on the driven wheels wouldn't get us up to the top.
So we had a marvellous day with loads of fun that ended with a hearty meal at the Bulls Head in Mottram 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

clewb said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > That's a really good time  I used to run round Sefton Park in Liverpool in 17/18 minutes once a week or so regularly - that was 2.4 miles. That's not much faster than your pace for 10 miles so I'm impressed.
> ...


Really? Ha ha amazing!  I really enjoyed that run - everyone seemed to do it and as you say it was very scenic - passing the Peter Pan Jolly Rodger in the lake and over the fairy bridge etc. I used to live in Lark Lane near Keith's wine bar so it was handy :wink:


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

this event is only 2miles away from where i live. be a shame not to go me thinks! 

perhaps someone could explain the TTF and TTOC story when i'm there! :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

****** said:


> this event is only 2miles away from where i live. be a shame not to go me thinks!


Hi ******,

Would you like me to add you to the list then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've received the stand passes for the TT Forum stand display today so will people who's address I don't already have please PM me with their full name and postal address. 
I'll start to post the stand passes out in early April after my holiday [and please relax if I don't reply to your PM immediately as I will only have intermittent Forum access when I'm abroad]
Thanks


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> > this event is only 2miles away from where i live. be a shame not to go me thinks!
> ...


sounds like a plan - yes pls


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

****** said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ****** said:
> ...


That's sorted ******; you're now on the list of attendees 

Please remember to PM me your full name and postal address so I can post the stand pass out to you in April.
Looking forward to meeting you on the day,

Dani


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Looking forward to this now.  Dani we need to work out some kind of plan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> Looking forward to this now.  Dani we need to work out some kind of plan


We will certainly do Diarmuid! I'm a bit tied up next week with having the windows (all 13 of them) and the porch replaced but while work is going on I'm sure I can sort a few things 

*All,
If you haven't PM'd me your full name and address yet, please do so soonest so I can post the stand pass out to you.
I will also need your car reg. All via PM please as we don't want those details on public view.
Thank you *


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this now.  Dani we need to work out some kind of plan
> ...


Sounds Good. Goodluck with the windows. You've just reminded me that I need to ring the electrician, our whole house needs to be rewired and I need to organise when he's coming!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> our whole house needs to be rewired


That sounds like a few pennies going to change hands


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > our whole house needs to be rewired
> ...


Indeed thankfully they won't be mine as I'm renting!  Well there has to be some benifits!


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

If there's still space, could you add me to the list please. Be my first show in the TT!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi VdoubleU,

Yes of course you're very welcome to join us 

Please will will you send me a PM with your name, address and car registration so I can sort your stand pass. Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

Just pmed you my details. Looking forward to a show in the TT, will make me get some bits done to it :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent; thanks VdoubleU.

Yes, seeing other TTs can easily be the start of some modding


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Is it too late to jump in only down the road from me, would love to come


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dice22 said:


> Is it too late to jump in only down the road from me, would love to come


It certainly is not too late. You're very welcome to join us on the stand. I've now added you to the list.

Please PM me your full name and address along with your car reg. See you on the day 

Oops; I should check before I post  
Of course you can't PM me but I have now PM'd you my email addy so, please email me your details :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So if we're not on the stand do we just park up in the regular Carpark and walk in ?
Or is there a dedicated forum area ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

1wheelonly said:


> So if we're not on the stand do we just park up in the regular Carpark and walk in ?
> Or is there a dedicated forum area ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


There's a dedicated forum area and you are very welcome to join us on the day 
Again, please PM me your details if you want to be on the stand so I can post the stand pass out to you


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Pm sent mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for your PM Lea; I've now added you to the list


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

1wheelonly said:


> So if we're not on the stand do we just park up in the regular Carpark and walk in ?
> Or is there a dedicated forum area ?


I thought there's just the Forum 'stand', and the regular car park (in with all the regular VDubs and Vans) - whether people *not* booked onto the Forum stand can group themselves together in the regular car park in a 'dedicated Forum area' might be difficult, as people would be arriving at different times and reserving space in general parking might be frowned upon by the organisers.
So anyone looking to go and not booked on to the Forum stand best let Dani know asap and get in with all the other TTs.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

If it's not to late could I be added to list thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KIFOO said:


> If it's not to late could I be added to list thanks


You're now added 

Please will you PM me your name, postal address along with your car reg. See you on the day


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> KIFOO said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not to late could I be added to list thanks
> ...


Thanks dani I assume I just pay normal entrance fee when we get there thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KIFOO said:


> Thanks dani I assume I just pay normal entrance fee when we get there thanks


Yes, that's correct Kevin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm waiting for "a little something" to include with the stand passes, thanks to Martin, which I should receive no later than Friday.

Your stand passes will then be posted first class, so in all likelihood you should receive them on Monday, 27th April in plenty of time for the show.

See you all real soon


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> I'm waiting for "a little something" to include with the stand passes, thanks to Martin, which I should receive no later than Friday.


Don't worry folks, you won't need any creams or potions to clear this up, it's just a little memento of the day...


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Any idea when the stand passes will arrive have not got anything yet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dice22 said:


> Any idea when the stand passes will arrive have not got anything yet


Please see two posts above :wink:



A3DFU said:


> I'm waiting for "a little something" to include with the stand passes, thanks to Martin, which I should receive no later than Friday.
> 
> Your stand passes will then be posted first class, so in all likelihood you should receive them on Monday, 27th April in plenty of time for the show.
> 
> See you all real soon


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Doh  read above


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > So if we're not on the stand do we just park up in the regular Carpark and walk in ?
> ...


If you are a member of the TTOC, you can park on club stand.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > 1wheelonly said:
> ...


Thanks. I'm afraid I value my freedom of choice more, than to be told where I can and can't park by buying a ticket through the OC.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The problem was your incorrect statement , nothing to do with ticket sales. :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The statement was correct, as 1wheelonly was only asking about the public car park or the Forum stand, and if there was a reserved TT area in the public car park. So there was no need to bring the OC stand into it.

I find it quite petty that the OC will sell tickets to any member, to park anywhere at an event, as long as it's not on the Forum stand. And I'm not one to be dictated to over what I can and can not do.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> The statement was correct, as 1wheelonly was only asking about the public car park or the Forum stand, and if there was a reserved TT area in the public car park. So there was no need to bring the OC stand into it.
> 
> I find it quite petty that the OC will sell tickets to any member, to park anywhere at an event, as long as it's not on the Forum stand. And I'm not one to be dictated to over what I can and can not do.


Seeing as you clearly misunderstand this situation I'll clarify.

The Club is not selling tickets for this event. It's pay on the gate.

What we are offering is a reduced price entry by way of a part refund of the entry cost on the day for those people taking part in the Club stand.

Club stands at events promote the club itself hence us wanting our members to take part and join us and for this and by way of a membership benefit we offer discounts at these events. It's a win win situation.

You can park where you please basically, but the discount is for those supporting the Club.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification. I guess my confusion was based on ADI last year with the OC selling tickets for that event.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The stand passes (plus that fantastic extra from Martin) went out first class post this morning so you should have them on your door mat tomorrow.
Please let me know if you haven't received your pass by Tuesday latest.

I'm really looking forward to this event meeting up with good friends, old and new 

Lets keep our fingers crossed for good weather [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> The stand passes _(plus that fantastic extra from Martin)_ went out first class post this morning...


Well, I don't know about _"fantastic",_ but it's just a little something people might like as a memento of the day, and would look unusual on a car (now). [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > The stand passes _(plus that fantastic extra from Martin)_ went out first class post this morning...
> ...


Now don't hide your light under a bushel Martin. I think they are really fantastic [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And there is still time to send me your full name, postal address and car reg if you haven't done so yet - you know who you are :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> And there is still time to send me your full name, postal address and car reg if you haven't done so yet - you know who you are :wink:


Oooh, mystery and intrigue! I like it [smiley=smoking.gif] So, has Nick decided to park with the Forum stand this year?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And there is still time to send me your full name, postal address and car reg if you haven't done so yet - you know who you are :wink:
> ...


Well, we're now running a reserve list as we have too much demand for our passes so would solve that problem, lol!



Looking forward to it being good weather for us all.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

ive got my stand pass today but no longer got the tt is my s1 allowed on stand ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nem said:


> Well, we're now running a reserve list as we have too much demand for our passes so would solve that problem, lol!.


Not sure how many spaces Dani has booked, or if there are any spare, but as you know everyone is welcome to park on the TT Forum stand. 



Candyturbo said:


> ive got my stand pass today but no longer got the tt is my s1 allowed on stand ?


A question for Nick to answer, as you're booked onto the OC stand, so it's up to him to keep you or bump you off to make way for someone on their reserve list. But if it were up to me you'd still be welcome - TT or no TT.
Maybe ask on the OC's Stanford Hall thread?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Not sure how many spaces Dani has booked, or if there are any spare


We have one spare stand pass to go to a good home at the moment but possibly two people fighting over it :roll:



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> But if it were up to me you'd still be welcome - TT or no TT.


I'll second that.
Anyone who is a TT Forum member is welcome on our stand, TT or no TT


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Of course. All forum members are welcome, as long as you bring the good weather with you :wink:


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

I believe the question is for us and yes it's fine .


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

My mystery gift arrived today! Cool thanks! See you all soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> My mystery gift arrived today! Cool thanks!


Great isn't it?


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > My mystery gift arrived today! Cool thanks!
> ...


Yup. Lovely. I'm really excited now. Just want to get through the working week and set out! Will be booking the car in for a professional valet on friday evening. I'll bring my cleaning stuff as well then and just tidy up when I get there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Snap. As I don't seem to get any time of my own right now I'll get A3DFU valeted as well; just a mini valet mind 

And, yes, bucket and shampoo will come with me on Sunday 8)


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

im lost here , do the tt forum and ttoc have different stands ???


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm afraid so, for the first time this year the Forum organisers deemed it necessary for them to have a stand for 'Forum' members who are not in the TTOC, as the TTOC stand is for Owners Club members only.

It's not only you who is confused either :?

Find the TTOC stand thread here: 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=742521


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nem said:


> I'm afraid so, for the first time this year the Forum organisers deemed it necessary for them to have a stand for 'Forum' members who are not in the TTOC, as the TTOC stand is for Owners Club members only.
> 
> It's not only you who is confused either?


I thought the point of the Forum stand was that _everyone, _be they Forum members or TTOC members alike, are all welcome to park together in an Audi TT 'get-together'. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

By saying_ "I'm afraid so... (they) deemed it necessary for them to have a stand for 'Forum' members..."_ you make it sound like a negative thing!?! The alternative being... "they" just park in with all the bugs, campers, and any other vehicles in general parking? They don't attend at all? Are Forum members and TTOC members not allowed to band together and socialise with other like minded owners?

As it is, the Forum stand organisers are being more 'inclusive' than 'exclusive' (as the OC are excluding other TT owners from joining in with them). I think (as a TT owner and OC member) they should be applauded for trying to bring people together, not vilified. :x


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This is where you and I have a vast difference of opinion, but for now let's try and keep this thread as on topic as possible for Dani.

Be more than happy to have chat and discuss this further at the show if you wanted however.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I assume the TTCO & TTF groups will be parked alongside each other? 
All OC and F members have the same interest and that's to socialise with other owners.
The 2 tiny groups of organisers should recognise this and get together.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, it's a very big show...


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

And by the sounds of things the ttoc organizers don't want to be associated with us riff raff from the forum. Why does the ttoc alienate so many people?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If you went to a members only night club, not being a member would you expect to get in?

So why is it so hard for people to understand a car club stand is only for its members?

If you want to be part of the club then buy a £25 membership. If not you can simply exist on the forum instead.

It's just a shame the forum is trying desperately hard to become a club.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Members only night clubs? Lol must be sad places. I may at some point join the ttoc but I have been discouraged by the poor attitude shown on the forum. It not just that you want to exclude from your stand. You also don't want ttoc and forum beside each other. From what you've said it may well be that you've asked to be in separate places.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Really ?
I thought both stands would at least be next to each other.
Are they not going to be ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not sure. But I'm guessing based on what nem has said.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd of thought it be nice to have ONE tt section and all come together for a day lol
Seems a little petty to me but hey ho
I'm not there to show my car off, I'm there to look at everyone else's, I was happy to leave mine in the Carpark but thought it nice to all group up

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

My thoughts exactly. Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

clewb said:


> My thoughts exactly. Looking forward to seeing you there.


Yeh probably in the Carpark now ! Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

1wheelonly said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts exactly. Looking forward to seeing you there.
> ...


Hehe, maybe we should have a CarPark-TT Owners who sometimes look at the Forum-Barbecue -Boot-Tailgate party ???


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Well i would personally not be happy if I wanted a space on the ttoc stand and was told i couldnt have one as it was full of non paying forum members.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

genie_v1 said:


> the Forum-Barbecue


Excellent thought Martin as I was going to bring one along [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

malstt said:


> Well i would personally not be happy if I wanted a space on the ttoc stand and was told i couldnt have one as it was full of non paying forum members.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Understandable, but surely there's no reason the two stands can't be side by side 
Or are we not worthy ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I should imagine that this, as with every other show I've taken a car to, the positioning of the two stands will be something that the show organisers have decided.

Having been a member of various clubs and forums over the years, both paid and free, I don't understand why there is always such animosity. I can understand completely the TTOC's stance that their stand is for paid up members only. It's one of the benefits of paying your membership that you get to have your car on display with the club. At the same time, I can see perfectly why the TT Forum wants to offer the same opportunities to their members. Attending as part of a club should not be restricted to only those who want to pay for it.

If TTOC and TT Forum do end up having separate stands, it will not diminish either club in any way. Instead it would demonstrate that there are enough enthusiastic owners to support both, it also gives both a chance of standing out in their own right, rather becoming merged to the extent that outsiders may not realise that there are two separate groups. On the flip side, there's nothing wrong with a combined strand. Strength in numbers as it were.

It should be a time to celebrate our shared love of the car, not be a reason for anyone to start trying to cause an argument or antagonise anyone.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Well said Cherie.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nem said:


> It's just a shame the forum is trying desperately hard to become a club.


Why's it a shame?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Spandex said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a shame the forum is trying desperately hard to become a club.
> ...


Because the agreement with the forum owners, IE owners not administrators, was that they bought the forum only because it had the prestige of having an owners club attached to it. They wanted us to carry on being an extension of what the forum itself could offer and was happy for the TTOC to organise and arrange stands at events so people wanting to go further than just bing a forum member could join the club and take part and the forum owners didn't have to get involved beyond maintaining the servers and making money.

So, it's a shame that money talks louder than anything else, the money the forum owners are making either way if the club exists or not, and it's a shame they are letting the forum admin have free run do do as they please and even after I was told they would look at removing the current admin as they were going against the forum owners wishes 6 -8 months back and they still wanted the TTOC to be part of this forum and that the forum was never going to turn into a club and take our place, as long as the admin are running the forum for free and the owners rake in the profits they actually don't care.

It's shame that after all the hard work and time the people running the TTOC have put in it's all going to go by the wayside as one person has it in for the club and with the addition of a bit too much uncontrolled power is basically having free run to do as they please.

The forum now has it's own events, stickers and what is basically a members fee, flags and banners etc etc. If it quacks like a duck and looks like a duck then call it a duck.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Why shouldn't Forum members enjoy get-togethers and events like the OC organise, albeit on a smaller scale and without the financial backing that having paid members enables? They have a right to socialise if they want to (even independently of any event the Forum or John and Dani organise.) The Rolling Road day being a case in point - originally started _by_ Forum members _for_ Forum members.
Not everyone wants to pay 1/4 of a ton (£25) a year for a window sticker, numbered key fob and two 32 page magazines! (And some products/discounts they might/might not use). I must admit I only rejoined last year because I got an email threatening not to send out the ticket I'd bought months before for Octobers ADI event, as my membership ran out two days before ADI (something I'd not realised when I bought it). It's this heavy-handed approach of "_you must be with us - or else!"_ that seems to rub a lot of people up the wrong way.

Why should the OC be the only club entitled to organise events, or recruit members from the Forum? Other car marques have more than one club (MG Owners Club/MG Car Club, TR Register/TROC/TR Drivers Club, etc) - surely the TT can accommodate more than one? And what do the Forum owners get out of this agreement with the OC that there should be an 'exclusive' club tie-in? Maybe it's not worth their while? It's their business, they're entitled to make money out of it, and if they want to keep all of it that's up to them. The OC does have a competing website which is *mostly* closed to non-members after all... surely the idea is for it to make the the Club money, not for the club to get hand-outs from the Forum owners? If the website can't compete - change the model!

Sometimes Nick it's sounds like you think only the OC has a God-given right to organise events, or recruit members from the Forum. Which is not the case.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sometimes Nick it's sounds like you think only the OC has a God-given right to organise events, or recruit members from the Forum. Which is not the case.


Thats exactly the case, it was agreed with the forum owners when they bought and took over the forum two years or so back.

We were told specifically "The forum is not trying to become a club", "The club can carry on organising the events and producing the magazine and everything else above the TTF and the forum will just be a forum".

So I'm sorry if we're getting a bit pissy over it all.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We've had our events hidden away where nobody can find them.

There are people on the forum stand who truly believe they are on the club stand as it's not been explained properly, or anywhere at all.

It's going to be a right mess come sunday with TTOC members trying to come to our stand with TT Forum passes and we're turning them away.

I hope Dani and John will be ready with some answers and apologies for these people for conning them onto the wrong stand.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The symbiotic relationship between club and forum meant that the club used the forum for communication to members and organised events at shows for all members - and was indeed grateful for the attendance of forum (non club) members at events to swell the numbers.

The club has since moved to exclude forum members from events it is organising. I appealed to the club to allow forum members to attend the ADI last year as they had done in previous years. You told me you agreed with me Nick but following a committee vote you told me that this was not going to be allowed.

The forum then had to make a decision to support its members now excluded from event attendance. The forum owners fully understand the situation and have funded TT Forum flags to support TT Forum stands at events. Anyone can apply for a stand at these shows for free and if there is demand from members that the club is not supporting, they would rather it be in the name of the TT Forum than Joe Blogs or some rival forum. Headlining events to which the majority are excluded doesn't really work so there was an agreement over event promotion made with the club: viewtopic.php?f=90&t=742521

As for window stickers, market place access and compensation fund: The club committee declined to help deal with market place fraud with a compensation scheme when it administered the forum. When they dropped all forum admin support they also tried to remove the link between forum market place access and club membership but forum members voted to retain this as the membership payment validated identity - which we still support.

When I informed you we were now going to set up a compensation fund via selling window stickers which also helps promote the forum you said it seemed like a sensible way to validate people and you were going to inform the committee so they understood and wished me a happy Christmas. I've had lots of support over this including some committee members.

When Jae owned the forum he had a merchandise shop to promote the forum selling all sorts of goodies. I really don't see there are grounds for complaint. Now can we please get this thread back on topic?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

john you were part of that decision many years ago nothing has changed in the last three years please stop trying to rewrite history. We have no relationship with the forum other than you trying to put us out of business.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I feel sorry for new people that have no idea what's behind this.

Just be aware of Dani & John, they have an agenda a big one.

PM me if you would like to know more before John users his powers to delete this.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow I only wanted to look at a few tt s and vw you lot make the mob at Westminster seem like a kids tea party lol.thanks danni for passes see you all Sunday .if I'm on forum stand am I allowed to visit club stand to see cars in the metal . :?:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

KIFOO said:


> I'm on forum stand am I allowed to visit club stand to see cars in the metal . :?:


Of course.

Beyond any personal feelings or arguments we all still share a love for the cars we drive if nothing else.

As I've said above, let's all pray for good weather. A cold and wet Stanford hall show can be miserable.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

So, who wants to join me in setting up the TT Car Club? 

It'll cost you nothing to join, you won't get a window sticker, key-fob, or 'award-winning' magazine :lol: :lol: :lol: (even if you offered me £50 a year (though don't let that stop you sending it in in plain brown envelopes (joke!)), and we can informally meet up at events, have a drink, a laugh, maybe even a BBQ, and look at each other's mods admiringly.

Who's in?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

nvm it not worth it.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> nvm it not worth it.


That's my thoughts exactly - and I'd be paying £25 for mine if I renewed next time - £12.50 a magazine. Sooo not worth it.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm coming Sunday, finally got the thumbs for a free weekend.
Wonder if any VAGCom member/s are coming that maybe willing to do some scanning, resets and basic mods for a donation to the fund and a shiny new window sticker ?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > nvm it not worth it.
> ...


You reply have nothing to do with what I was thinking, Nothing.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> I'm coming Sunday, finally got the thumbs for a free weekend.
> Wonder if any VAGCom member/s are coming that maybe willing to do some scanning, resets and basic mods for a donation to the fund and a shiny new window sticker ?


I'll do it for ya jase

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> I'm coming Sunday, finally got the thumbs for a free weekend.
> Wonder if any VAGCom member/s are coming that maybe willing to do some scanning, resets and basic mods for a donation to the fund and a shiny new window sticker ?


Yes, I'm sure there's more than one person there to help. I'll only say Wak and John

Great you've decided to po along Jase


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

1wheelonly said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming Sunday, finally got the thumbs for a free weekend.
> ...


I appreciate that fella :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Nyxx said:
> ...


Oh, I guessed you weren't going to honour us with a reply, but just thought I'd say it anyway like you had 

Remember kids - it's not the size of your member-ship that matters, but what you do with it that counts! Anything else and you're just overcompensating for lacking in 'other' areas :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Dani, the stand pass arrived. All looks great.

I might even mount my 'supersize' disk - I found an old holder large enough (maybe too large?!?), which'll show it off nicely. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Thanks Dani, the stand pass arrived. All looks great.
> 
> I might even mount my 'supersize' disk - I found an old holder large enough (maybe too large?!?), which'll show it off nicely. 8)


Sounds good Martin [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll trot off to do a workout sheet ready for Sunday :wink:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Oh, I guessed you weren't going to honour us with a reply, but just thought I'd say it anyway like you had


Be careful.

I have tried more than once to bridge the gap with that huge chip on your shoulder you have with the TTOC, if you have anything about you, you know I have tried to bridge that gap with you and meant it 100%.
But no you have no intend to meet half way in any shape or form, so you keep that huge chip on your shoulder you have for the TTOC. 
I was not even there when that chip was formed but tried more than once to hold out a welcome/bridge etc and this is how you behave.

Always remember they would not be a TTF stand if Dani got to be the chairman of the TTOC that she wanted and John Vice chairman and Editor. New people have no idea of the history behind this banner.

I will leave it at that.

Hope everyone who is new has a good day what ever stand there on. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like the forecast for Sunday is rain.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

cherie said:


> Looks like the forecast for Sunday is rain.


I hope not ! 
I shan't bother if it's raining

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm sure any dark clouds will drift away and well all have a fab time


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I guessed you weren't going to honour us with a reply, but just thought I'd say it anyway like you had
> ...


I don't think I've every met you, and can't remember having any sort of conversation with you on the Forum over 'chips on shoulders' or anything, so I've not idea what you're on about?!? [smiley=stupid.gif]

But if this is the level of response you show to people who don't agree with 'the Party Line', then I'm not surprised Dani and John had disagreements with the Committee in the past, or that some other Forum members aren't that enamoured with them either. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Still, duly screen-grabbed in case I need to pass it on to anyone in future... [smiley=stop.gif]

I'm packing for the weekend - sunnies and wellies! Gotta keep all options covered


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

1wheelonly said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the forecast for Sunday is rain.
> ...


No worries Lea, if there should be the odd spot of drizzle there will be shelter 8)



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I'm packing for the weekend - sunnies and wellies! Gotta keep all options covered


I've actually started ticking off the "to do" list in earnest :roll:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> so I've not idea what you're on about?!? [smiley=stupid.gif]


No idea and a *stupid* gif !!!! nice.

Just a little eg


> At each event I milled about, looked at the cars, hung around the club stand (well, gazebo and flag pole - not the AITP 'Best Club Stand' winner I was expecting), and generally hoped to catch someone's eye and start a bit of a chat (being shy and retiring I'm not one to march up to people and just loudly introduce myself.)
> And at all three events, in all that time, not one person from the club approached me or engaged me in conversation. Not. a. Single. One*.
> *Well, other than a lady selling raffle tickets, but everyone was approached for these.
> Yes it could be claimed Nick and the Committee were busy. But not *all * the time. There were times they just sat around the gazebo chatting to people they obviously knew already.


Does that jog the memory?
"the party line" :lol: :lol: 
I could put the time in and find all the rest but its just not worth it.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Back on topic, the forecast for Swinford for Sunday is overcast. Let's be optimistic that that will be correct


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm racing on Saturday about 5 miles up the road so I'll keep ya posted

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A couple of drips won't keep me away.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> New people have no idea of the history behind this banner.


You've mentioned it a few times now and if you listen very carefully you can hear the sound of 52000 people not really giving a crap.

If the TTOC are concerned that the TTF is setting itself up in competition with them (whether it's true or not) I would think the sensible thing would be to actually compete. Worrying about the past isn't going to help the club.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Wallsendmag said:


> A couple of drips won't keep me away.


Who're you calling a drip? :lol:

I don't care if it is raining, but it makes taking decent photos tricky trying to juggle a camera and and umbrella.


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Car is all washed and waxed and put back in the garage really looking forward to Sunday, I just hope the bitching stops. I don't know what happened in the past but being a member of the RS owners club for many years I left because of the same silly stuff. 
Roll on Sunday and sun please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I also cleaned my car today.
And I think the weather forecast is on the up for Sunday


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Looking forward to it. Setting out tomorrow! :-D


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Should be good and I might bring some special hand made toffee rolls - if the old sweet shop still has some left [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Should be good and I might bring some special hand made toffee rolls - if the old sweet shop still has some left [smiley=chef.gif]


No sugared almonds?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Another good thought 

(Don't start me on curry :wink: )


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

My wheels at least have been cleaned and swapped around whilst I've been at work today. Gotta love having someone else working half day fridays!  (I had two sh!tty looking spare reps on the front this last week, as the Michelins on the front were upsetting my traction control, they're now on the rear so I've got a tidy set on the car for Sunday at least) Just need to get the rest of the car cleaned tomorrow as it's threatening rain here are the moment.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Another good thought
> 
> (Don't start me on curry :wink: )


Did someone say curry? I know a good curry house 



cherie said:


> My wheels at least have been cleaned and swapped around whilst I've been at work today. Gotta love having someone else working half day fridays!


Lucky you Cherie.

I discovered today that I must have scraped one of my alloys, which is no wonder with all the many pot holes around here 

Anyway, started to pack stuff for Sunday now. All we need is the weather


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Drove past yesterday all the signs are up - looking forward to it too. 
Any room for another car ??
Andy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> Drove past yesterday all the signs are up - looking forward to it too.
> Any room for another car ??
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Yes definitely  
Someone just had to pull out so there will definitely be room on our stand!
Looking forward to seeing you (again) and I've sent you a PM.

Dani


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cheesed off that I can't get my car cleaned up...Just will not stop raining ..grrr :evil:


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

Meh, just washed mine in the rain, what can you do?


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Currently en route. Very bad weather for driving, glad the TT is heavy today! Stopped at tesco in Bangor for fuel. I pulled up beside a nice Tvr Chimera not an hour later traffic jam on A55 east bound. When I passed it the Tvr had had a row with a defender.... No prizes for guessing who won. :'( sad times just thought it could have been my poor car. Felt so sorry for the guy.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got soaked washing mine in the rain


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Warranty_Void said:


> Just got soaked washing mine in the rain


Save you rinsing it off though..


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

Blooming rain! Going to have a half machine polished car tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

All washed and ready for my first event. - I have a pass for the TTOC stand, but hoping to meet a few folks, so don't be coy come and chat to the big shy bloke with a red V6 roadster 

See you tomorrow


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Arrived and tent up. Blow up mattress done. Have done the inside glass work. Need to go and get methylated spirits = tea :-D few beers as well I think!


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't have rained very much here either today as the ground was like rock trying to put the tent pegs in! Hopefully it will continue tomorrow. Most vw campers I've ever seen!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Everybody's been frustrated by the rain today :-( at least we'll all be in the same boat tomorrow (pun intended lol) Be good to meet and put few new faces to names. See you tomorrow

John


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

What time is everyone getting there in the morning


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm aiming for 8am arrival to set up but you can arrive (move your car) until 11am, so you can enjoy breakfast 

Looking forward to seeing all of you tomorrow 

PS, the weather forecast is for light drizzle until 10am tomorrow, then over cast followed by a bit of drizzle around lunch time and the sun should come out in the afternoon. Let's hope it's correct [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Got most of mine done today. Got the Riley's toffee rolls and some almonds for processing :wink: See you in the morning


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> PS, the weather forecast is for light drizzle until 10am tomorrow, then over cast followed by a bit of drizzle around lunch time and the sun should come out in the afternoon. Let's hope it's correct [smiley=sunny.gif]


Not sure where you are looking dani but it's looking like torrential up until 10 am actually:

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/Lutterworth


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

clewb said:


> Arrived and tent up. Blow up mattress done. Have done the inside glass work. Need to go and get methylated spirits = tea :-D few beers as well I think!


Now that's commitment for you...hats off and all that. :wink:


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

clewb said:


> Can't have rained very much here either today as the ground was like rock trying to put the tent pegs in! Hopefully it will continue tomorrow. Most vw campers I've ever seen!


Its not rained at all here today ,forecast for 8pm though ,so make sure the tent is secure


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Rain early hours and improving as the day progresses..
http://m.accuweather.com/en/gb/warwick/ ... 6242?day=2


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

It's stayed dry here all day, so mine's all cleaned, waxed and tucked up in the garage.  If it rains, bring on the beading!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> Rain early hours and improving as the day progresses..
> http://m.accuweather.com/en/gb/warwick/ ... 6242?day=2


Warwick ??? 
You must be going to a different show jase

Rain from 6.00 is what I've got










On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I got this for Lutterworth mate..

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/lutter ... 25?hour=33


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Or

http://m.accuweather.com/en/gb/lutterwo ... her/329025


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Templar said:


> I got this for Lutterworth mate..
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/lutter ... 25?hour=33


Beat me to it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Well they look more promising

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

We are aiming to get there around 9.30


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

We'll be there just after 8, can't do with being late.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cherie said:


> We'll be there just after 8, can't do with being late.


I feel some help for putting the shelter up coming on 

Still finishing things off here at home


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

No problem, we've had plenty of practice with gazebos and shelters!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cherie said:


> No problem, we've had plenty of practice with gazebos and shelters!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Car's loaded; all sorted I hope. Now for a glass of wine and then to bed [smiley=zzz.gif]

See you tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mine's loaded but I ran out of time to cook. Still, got the sugared almonds done and some very nice sandwiches for tomorrow. Which I am tempted to eat now :lol:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll be there at 8. Alarm set for early get all the road dirt washed off then go to the gate! See you all bright and early tomorrow!:-D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good morning


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Morning Dani. The roving reporter can inform you that it is chucking down here. Wet gear will be advisable for the early of part at least. See you soon.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Being only about 30 mins away I think I'll wait till the roving reporter says it's stopped lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Being 1.5 hours away I'll be round Lea's waiting for it to stop...lol


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

It does not look good I'm 30 mins away and it's hammering down here, gonna wait and see if it gets any better before setting off


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Only an hour away at Hilton Park, waiting for Dani  - Who has just arrived!


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Roving reporter still has rain. Not as heavy as earlier but still pretty wet.


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

Should start to ease off soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That'll make hammering stakes in the ground easier. See you soon


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm on stand!! Come and find me! :-D


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

clewb said:


> I'm on stand!! Come and find me! :-D


Only if the stand has a roof ! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

For those with lowered cars take it very slow on the way in its quite rutted.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on stand!! Come and find me! :-D
> ...


Not atm just some tape and a diddy sign post! Oh and the rains just got heavier. Even if you come now and just sit in the car probably better, that road/track in is only getting worse the more traffic it has.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there much action from other stands and traders yet ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> Is there much action from other stands and traders yet ?


There's some floating about mate !!! Lol









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If we come down now, what's the latest we can still get out before having to stay on the stand till 4 ?
Or is it best to just park in Carpark ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Not looking good, I love shows have been doing the Ford RS scene for 20 years but not my idea of fun sitting in the car while it hammers down, the other issue with Lutterworth is if it carries on it's going to be like a mud bath. Three years ago everyone got stuck in the mud and had to be pulled out. Just praying it stops in the next hour or so. 
Bloody hate this country's weather it's May for gods sake


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We are set up further on by the lake on the right. You'll see the owners club stand first on the left and the TT Forum stand is the second group of TTs you'll see further on


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So will we be unable to leave the stand till 4 john ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

From memory they don't allow any car movement until after 4pm due to insurance rules


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll park in the Carpark then 
Thanks

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dice22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry all but with a 6yr old in tow it's just too wet it's still hammering down here and the forecast is poor all day. Will have to catch the next one


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What a great show today, never thought it would be as big as it was.
A big thank you to everyone involved for making it so, will look forward to this event next year.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Great to see everyone today, Thanks to Dani and John for the invite, catching up with everyone and giving Nick some things to think about. :roll:

This was an impressive event, Where did all these VW enthusiasts come from, the turnout was massive....

Specially good to see Andy and Family being that at one of my first meets,
Over 13 Years our cars have changed his has grown and mines evolved. 

























TT Forum Stand..









Dani and her 211k TT. 









TTOC Stand








Who would go out and get a colour coded Air Filter, I mean WHO would do that?

















Concourse Competition between these two! 
















Whats the definition of OCD? See>>>









Its a Porsche! 









Plenty of interesting VAG cars and enthusiasts there. 

































this is why some of them Camper Vans are so fast!

































































Finn McMissile was there.

















































P.S, if you don't like plates being shown .... tell me.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Brilliant set off pictures Wak and good to catch up.

I've only just got home and am ready to drop.

Thanks to everyone for coming and helping with some great support and to Dani of course for all the tireless organising. Great fun day. Good to see everyone again.

I think I got sunburnt again in the end despite a wet start - not too long waiting for it to pass 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wow; excellent pictures Wak 

Thanks all for coming despite the torrential at the start. But then the weather brightened up and the sun graced the show for a good number of hours until we left at 5pm.
I was a truly great day and good to see friends old and new, chatting about "the good old times" when TTs were really special and making plans for the good times to come ........ when TTs are still very special.

I hope you all had a good drive back home and to see you again real soon


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Really enjoyed today and meeting new people and tts! Thank you Dani for organizing. Join and Martin (sorry for previous mistake) well done on the poster/gazebo/toffees! And thank you for the company on the way back. Here's my pictures. Hoping to see you all soon.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Great day out - so reminded me of days and meets before. Excellent to see old friends and meet new people too.
Thanks for the pic Wak 
Thanks dani and Jon for the pass at short notice
Regards
Andy
Ps only thing that's changed is a need to also bring a Landrover to take wife and kids ! Lol


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, after cleaning my car Saturday 07.30-21.30 (most of it on the interior!), bed at midnight and an 05.30 start Sunday, the time on the TTF stand and a lot more time looking around the show (and trying to find my mate who's '63 Bug was in the concourse (edit: came 4th in the '57-'67 class), a 30 minute kip in a layby in a village near Daventry off the M1 on the way home, and 10.5 sleep last night I must say... what a bloody exhausting weekend!

But it was fun. And good to see some familiar faces and meet new ones. Though I'm not sure I'd want to do *all* of it again next year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to do *all* of it again next year.


Of course not because there are the GTI and ADI before then :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=945009

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=950585

Excellent pictures Andy and Diarmuid and as you say, Andy, it really was like "in the olden days" when all the TT fun started and we had meets basically every weekend or every second weekend at least 

I'm dead tired today but it's always fun to spend a day in good company soaking up the atmosphere, so roll on next show


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What poster?










more later ...


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

A massive thanks to Dani for organising and being so welcoming. It was a very soggy start, but it brightened up nicely.

I'm sorry I didn't speak to everyone. Sometimes I do wonder why I come to social events as such, as I'm such a wallflower, even with people I do know! :lol:

Anyway, photos:























The view from our stand, with our mate's Corrado tucked right at the back:


The TTOC stand is over there somewhere...


Oh yeah, there they are!


Loved the colour on this beetle:


914 Concourse winner in its category.








And finally... bought a TTOC membership and promptly buggered off! :lol: 


Would've taken more myself, but with the weather, I didn't want to be lugging the Dslr around.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure I'd want to do *all* of it again next year.
> ...


I've never fancied Inters (it'd be too tempting to run mine, and with a fair bit of torque on standard rods would probably brake the engine), though I'll probably do ADI again.

There is of course Audis in the Park over the summer too. 8)



John-H said:


> What poster?


For a moment there I thought you said "What a poser!" Cheek! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great pictures Cherie and it was nice meeting you and your other half


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some more....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very good pictures John 

Just two from me


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I've never fancied Inters (it'd be too tempting to run mine, and with a fair bit of torque on standard rods would probably brake the engine), though I'll probably do ADI again.


Going down the strip is the least of your worries at the Inters Martin, it's all the trade stands you need to be wary of... :wink:

0 - Empty wallet in under 5 secs   

Good to have a quick catch up with you, although I did come back in the afternoon and couldn't find you :?

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > I've never fancied Inters (it'd be too tempting to run mine, and with a fair bit of torque on standard rods would probably brake the engine), though I'll probably do ADI again.
> ...


Another reason not to go John - of the traders don't get you then Shell and their finest V-Power do!

Probably wandered off for a tea/pork baguette/ice cream, or to find my mate who's bug was in the concourse. And still didn't see your wheels  Ah well, RR day it is. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn, looked like a great day. Might have to head over (down?) next year. Martin, good to see the face is still being kept warm. I do like a beard on a man... :-*

Don D, those little bits of plastic went up like they'd be soaked in meth'. Oh, wait... :roll:

See y'all at the RR day.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Mondo said:


> Damn, looked like a great day. Might have to head over (down?) next year. Martin, good to see the face is still being kept warm. I do like a beard on a man... :-*
> 
> Don D, those little bits of plastic went up like they'd be soaked in meth'. Oh, wait... :roll:
> 
> See y'all at the RR day.


Ha ha, was expecting a comment on those bits of plastic... :wink: :lol:

However, you know you couldn't hold back my pursuit of bay excellence, you've taught me all I know 

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Damn, looked like a great day. Might have to head over (down?) next year.


It was rather good, if a little wet 'n' windy. Deffo worth a day out.



Mondo said:


> Martin, good to see the face is still being kept warm. I do like a beard on a man&#8230; :-*)


It nearly went before the weekend, as I had had plans to meet a friend in Coventry for dinner Sunday night, and she [smiley=gorgeous.gif] doesn't like beards, but she blew me out at the last minute. (Well, not literally, but I live in hope [smiley=dizzy2.gif] ).


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, looked like a great day. Might have to head over (down?) next year.
> ...


Good job you weren't half way through removing it then Martin, as that would have been a sight to see [smiley=bomb.gif]

John


----------

